# SMoked green tomatoes.



## bamafan

Was cooking at a friends house for the forth of July and had left over stuffing from the ABT's. Decided to core out a couple of green tomatoes and stuff them with the filling from the ABT's. Stuffed then wrapped in bacon and a good coat of rub. Smoked for around 2 hours til they started getting soft. Will definitely do this again was great. Sorry didn't get a picture of them finished. They were gone to quick. If you like green tomatoes these are Delicious

.













IMG_1144.JPG



__ bamafan
__ Jul 6, 2014


















IMG_1143.JPG



__ bamafan
__ Jul 6, 2014


















IMG_1142.JPG



__ bamafan
__ Jul 6, 2014


















IMG_1145.JPG



__ bamafan
__ Jul 6, 2014


















IMG_1146.JPG



__ bamafan
__ Jul 6, 2014


----------



## pineywoods

Just a couple?? You could have done a bunch of them


----------



## driedstick

That looks great will have to try that at the end of my Tomato yr. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## bear55

I just did a batch of ABTs, but I have to admit smoked green tomatoes sound great, will try soon.


----------

